# Wife's apology...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Past thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financial-problems-marriage/57074-wife-doesnt-understand-work.html

Well, we've made up... and she's sorry about her behaviour when I was obviously in a rampage mood. It's rather selfish of her really, everything is about sex to her. Sex is her answer to everything, but wait, what if it's not an answer to my problems? Bah!

She's not a bad person, but the issue still stands that she still doesn't really understand what it's like to work and to provide. I don't know whether to go easy on her or not in this issue. She is very sincere with her apology.

*sighs* She's actually not a bad wife... and I do not devalue what she does at home but our daughter is in school now and she has ALOT of free time. We are NOT ready for another child either no matter what she says.

I don't know whether I should give some tough love or to accept her apology and forget about it...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Accept the apology, don't forget... and keep the communicating happening.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

what did she do wrong again?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

More SAHMs cheat than any other type of wives, I think...

And hell yeah she should be working now that the daughter's in school. Women aren't the same as they were in the 50s; entitlement can creep in when they are SAHMs (no offense to those of you who are, but don't fall into that category). Seems to me that that's a big part of your problem.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Why shouldn't she work if your daughter is in school? I am not a mother, so maybe I am missing something or I don't understand. 

If your marriage is fraught with problems and unresolved issues, another baby will just worsen the situation.

You've mentioned before that your wife is lazy and does not understand work since she grew up rich. I strongly suspect that announcing her wish for another baby right when you brought up work is a way to avoid employment.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, if you're rolling in dough and have 5 cars and 3 vacation homes...go ahead and let the woman stay home. If not...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

getting SOME (not all) sahm's back to work is like moving mount everest.

good luck.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree, it's a serious pain to get her out of the house considering she's settled into the SAHM lifestyle for the last 4 years. It's obvious she brought up having another kid just to escape employment too - and well, it worked, because it shut me up - for now. After the sex issue is more settled I'm going to try again and get her out there.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

i actually like my wife at home, well most of the time. :scratchhead:


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you read Married Man Sex Life?


----------



## dymo (Jan 2, 2012)

turnera said:


> Have you read Married Man Sex Life?


That book is for men who aren't getting enough sex. Randomdude has the opposite "problem".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Not "problem"...

It's a PROBLEM!!!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

dymo said:


> That book is for men who aren't getting enough sex. Randomdude has the opposite "problem".


 Have you read the book, dymo? It's not about getting more sex (athough you can get that thought it, if that's what you are missing). It's about regaining your strength and learning to lead your family.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a topic for my other threads (which I have too many about it!), this thread is another issue I have with my wife


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

It seems that your wife is not still mature enough to face her responsibility as a mother. You must help her about this matter.


----------

